# Ice Tent tie downs



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I am new to the ice tent world, I got one for Christmas last year and only used it three times. What I have noticed is the ice screws that came with it are very difficult to get screwed into the ice.
Yesterday I picked up 4 military surplus ice petons (I think that is what they called them) that have to be driven into the ice with a hammer. They guys at Smith and Edwards say they will work wonderfully to hold my ice tent and to get them out all I have to do is wrap my hands around them for a minute and they will pull right out when I'm ready to leave. I'm not so sure about that.
So, I'm wondering about the climbing ice screws that those crazy guys who climb up the face of ice sheets use to get up and down the ice. They look really easy to screw into and out of the ice. Would they work as well to hold the tent?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Im sure they would. They are really easy to screw in if they are sharp.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

What I did is I hit up my local harbor freight and bought a cheap 3/8 speed wrench. I then took an old 3/8 drive socket and JB-Welded in a old 1/4" drill bit. It takes hardly any effort at all now to drill a pilot hole for the ice stake to go in.

Eskimo stakes are some of the easiest to start in ice, but I've still bent a couple trying to get them started. drilling a small hole works wonders. Much faster than starting a stake from scratch.


-DallanC


----------

